# Icelandic: hugmynd mín vs. hugmyndin mín



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Sæl!

Mér finnst ofboðslega erfitt að mynda orðasambönd eins og 'hugmynd mín' eða 'skoðun mín' af því að oft veit ég ekki hvort nafnorðið á að vera ákveðið eða óákveðið. Samkvæmt nokkrum kennslubókum í íslenskri málfræði fyrir útlendinga sem ég hef lesið er nafnorðið ákveðið ef fyrirbærið sem um er að ræða er áþreifanlegur hlutur, t.d. bók, sjónvarp eða kaffi. Svo að maður á að segja 'bók*in* mín', 'sjónvarp*ið *mitt', 'kaffi*ð* mitt' o.s.fr. En ef fyrirbærið sem um er að ræða er óáþreifanlegt hugtak eins og 'hugmynd', 'skoðun' eða 'líf' á nafnorðið að sér að vera óákveðið. Þess vegna held ég að það gæti verið betra að segja 'hugmynd mín', 'skoðun mín' og 'líf mitt' en 'hugmynd*in* mín', 'skoðun*in* mín' og 'líf*ið* mitt'. 

En þrátt fyrir þessar málfræðilegar reglur sem eru greinilega útskýrðar í málfærðibókunum mínum hef ég fundið mörg dæmi um notkun ákveðna greinisins með óáþreifanlegum fyrirbærum. Íslendingar hafa líka sagt mér að oft sé ekki hægt að mynda orðasambönd með eignarfornöfnunum. Til dæmis, ef maður væri á veitingastað og pantaði bragðgóðan rétt þá væri ekki rétt að segja 'Maturinn minn er bragðgóður' heldur 'Maturinn (sem ég pantaði) er bragðgóður'. Og ef maður færi í ferðalag um Ísland þá væri ekki rétt að segja 'Ferðalag mitt um Ísland var skemmtilegt' heldur 'Ferðalagið (sem ég fór í) um Ísland var skemmtilegt'.

Gæti einhver vinsamlegast sendið mér önnur dæmi um þetta?

Þakka ykkur kærlega fyrir!

E.S. Ef þið finnið villur í þessum texta ekki hikið við að leiðrétta mig! Leiðréttingar ykkar hjálpa mér rosalega mikið við að læra íslensku!


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Haa? Ég hélt að nafnorð voru alltaf með greini þegar maður 'á' þau, nema þegar nafnorðið er vinur eða skyldmenni. Til dæmis, *mamma mín*, *bróðir minn*, *vinur minn*, o.s.f., en *húsið mitt*, *lífið mitt*, *bollinn minn*. Þetta er sem bókin mín útskýrir regluna. 
Er það þá rangt? Ætti ég að segja *líf mitt*? Núna er ég ruglað.

E.S. "Ef þið finnið villur í þessum texta ekki hikið *v*ið að leiðrétta mig". Ég fann einn. Fyrirgefðu, ég er viss að það var bara prentvilla. Ég er bara að vera 'facetious' (veit ekki gott íslenskt orð fyrir þetta).


----------



## kepulauan

Ég kann ekki þessar reglur en er ekki hægt að blanda þeim saman? t.d.

vinur/skyldmenni? --já--> vinur minn
  |
 nei
  v
áþreifanlegt? ------já---> bollinn minn
  |
 nei
  v
líf mitt



> Íslendingar hafa líka sagt mér að oft sé ekki hægt að mynda orðasambönd  með eignarfornöfnunum. Til dæmis, ef maður væri á veitingastað og  pantaði bragðgóðan rétt þá væri ekki rétt að segja 'Maturinn minn er  bragðgóður' heldur 'Maturinn (sem ég pantaði) er bragðgóður'. Og ef  maður færi í ferðalag um Ísland þá væri ekki rétt að segja 'Ferðalag  mitt um Ísland var skemmtilegt' heldur 'Ferðalagið (sem ég fór í) um  Ísland var skemmtilegt'.


Eeeeeh... jú. "ferðalag mitt" er fullkomið, "ferðalagið sem ég fór í" líka. Veitingastaðurinn (eða eldhúsið) er sérstakt tilfelli (kannski eru allir að borða það sama) og því er best að sleppa "minn" nema þegar þú vilt benda á hann sérstaklega (einhver annar fékk vondan rétt).



> Ég hélt að nafnorð voru alltaf...


It's subjunctive > _væru_



> Núna er ég ruglað


No matter what you say, you are always feminine > rugluð


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Þakka ykkur fyrir svörin! Þetta hjálpaði mér mikið! 

pollodia: Ég sá orðasambandið 'ferðalag mitt' í íslenskri þýðingu af fyrstu Harry Potter-bókinni. Ein af persónum bókarinnar sagði: 'Ég hitti hann á ferðalagi mínu um heiminn' (bls. 240). Ég held að Íslendingarnir sem sögðu mér að það væri ekki rétt hafi talið orðabambandið 'ferðalag mitt' vera einum of bókstafleg þýðing á enska orðasambandinu 'my trip/journey' og þar sam ekki er hægt að *eiga ferðalag* þá telja þessir Íslendingar betra að segja 'ferðalagið sem ég fór í'. Maður getur ekki *átt *skoðun eða hugmynd heldur. En samt er hægt að *hafa* skoðun/hugmynd, er það nokkuð?

Annað málfræðiatriði sem ruglar mig í ríminu er notkun ákveðna greinisins með orðum eins og 'símanúmer', 'netfang' og 'heimilisfang'. Á maður að segja 'símanúmerið mitt', 'netfangið mitt' og 'heimilisfangið mitt' eða 'símanúmer mitt', 'netfang mitt' og 'heimilisfang mitt'? Eða er best að mynda orðasambönd eins og 'síminn hjá mér', 'netfangið hjá mér' og 'heimilisfangið hjá mér'? Mér finnst þetta óskaplega ruglingslegt!


----------



## kepulauan

Já ég veit ekki hvort það sé nokkuð vit í þessu skema mínu að ofan. Í fljótu bragði sýnist mér að ef vafi leikur á því hvort eitthvað sé áþreifanlegt þá virka bæði. Munurinn er sá að greinislausa útgáfan verður mun formlegri. "_heimilisfang mitt_" er formlegra en _"heimilsfangið mitt"_.


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Þakka þér aftur kærlega fyrir, pollodia. Þessi síðasta útskýring þín hjálpaði mér rosalega mikið!


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

pollodia said:


> It's subjunctive > _væru_
> 
> No matter what you say, you are always feminine > rugluð


 
Úps, takk fyrir leiðréttingarnar.

Svo er það aldrei rétt að segja *lífið mitt *í formlegu ástandi, t.d. í starfsviðtali?


----------



## kepulauan

Rétt. Þetta fer að líta einhvern veginn svona út:

vinur/skyldmenni? --já--> vinur minn
  |
 nei
  v
áþreifanlegt? ------já---> bollinn minn
  | --------              \
 nei -------             \
  v ---------                óljóst ----> númer mitt (f) / númerið mitt
líf mitt

Breytingartillögur velkomnar.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Gott lag að skýra muninn!
Hvað stendur fyrir "(f)" í dæmi þínu? (eftir "númer mitt")

Valdi ég orðið / sagnorðið rétt (stendur fyrir), ég vildi að spyrja hvaða orð fer í staðinn þar sem er skrifað (f).


----------



## kepulauan

Alxmrphi said:


> Gott lag að skýra muninn!
> Hvað stendur fyrir "(f)" í dæmi þínu?



(f) = formlegt

Hvað stendur fyrir "(f)"  í... -> Hvað stendur "(f)" fyrir  í... (ég tók reyndar ekki eftir þessu fyrst).

Þar að auki er svarið: "(f)" stendur fyrir "formlegt".


----------



## Alxmrphi

Takk fyrir, Svo er bein þýðing 
Ég vonaði að það var tilfelli.


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

pollodia said:


> Rétt. Þetta fer að líta einhvern veginn svona út:
> 
> vinur/skyldmenni? --já--> vinur minn
> |
> nei
> v
> áþreifanlegt? ------já---> bollinn minn
> | --------              \
> nei -------             \
> v ---------                óljóst ----> númer mitt (f) / númerið mitt
> líf mitt
> 
> Breytingartillögur velkomnar.



Mér sýnist þetta skema vera nokkuð tæmandi en samt eru nokkrar undantekningar sem gætu stangast í við það.
Orðin 'kærasta', 'barn', 'prestur' og 'kennari' geta táknað vináttu eða skyldleika en þrátt fyrir það hef ég oft séð þau ákveðin í þess konar orðasamböndum. 
Til dæmis:

1. Kærastan mín er komin.
2. Börnin mín eru fjörug.
3. Ekkjan fer til prestsins síns.
4. Þú ættir að ræða þetta við kennarann þinn.

Eru þessar setningar nokkuð réttar? Ef svo er, gætir þú útskýrt af hverju svo sé? Takk!


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Kennari er ekki eins og vinur! Kannski þið kennarinn þinn eruð vinir, en orðið 'kennari' er bara nafn fyrir starfið, ekki satt? Líka 'prestur'.

Já, þú ert réttur að það er ekki _öll_ skyldmenni að maður ætti að nota án greinis. Ég held bara *mamma*, *pabbi*, *móðir*, *faðir*, *sonur*, *dóttir*,* bróðir*, *systir*, *frænka*, *frænda*, *afi*, *amma*, *kona *og *maður*. Og líka orð með þessi sem viðskeyti (t.d. *afasystir*, o.s.f.). Kannski hef ég gleymt einhverjum, en ég held að reglan eingöngu varði orð sem lýsir skyldleika (nema 'vinur' og 'vinkona'). Barn, til dæmis, þýðir bara 'child', ekki nauðsynlega 'sonur' eða 'dóttir'. 

Undantekning er 'barnabarn', sem lýsir skyldleika en er samt notað með greini (barnabarnið sitt) - eða svo ég held. Kannski er ég röng um þetta.

Við Alex vorum nýlega að ræða þetta mál hér (varðandi orðin 'kærasta' og 'kærasti').


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Þú hefur rétt fyrir þér. Kennari er kannski ekki vinur manns en samt held ég að hann gæti verið það. Ég held að maður gæti sagt til dæmis, 'hann er bæði kennarinn minn og faðir'. Ef þessi setning er rétt, þá er kennari mannsins sem á að hafa sagt setninguna vissulega ættingi hans. Og það sama myndi gilda um orðið 'prestur'. Gæti maður ekki sagt að einhver væri bæði presturinn hans og ættingi? En það er rétt að orðin 'prestur' og 'kennari' eru bæði starfsheiti og þess vegna notar maður kannski ákveðna greininn en mér finnst það samt svolítið gruggugt af því að mig grunar að ákveðni greinirnn sé aðallega notaður í þessum orðasamböndum þegar fyrsta orðið í orðasambandinu (þ.e. '*húsið* mitt', '*bókin* mín') er áþreifanlegur hlutur sem hægt er að eiga. En ef fysta orðið í orðasambandinu gæti verið talið hugsun eða eitthvað sem maður getur ekki átt eða kaupið með peningum verður málið verulega flóknara. Þess vegna held ég að oftast sé best að læra hvort maður á að nota ákveðna greininn í slíkum orðasamböndum þegar maður lærir ný orð.


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Ég held að þetta sé mjög vafasamt málfræðiatriði líka vegna þess að á ensku getum við búið til orðasambönd eins og 'my thanks', 'my joy', 'my time'. En það er alls ekki hægt að eiga tíma, þökk eða tíma af því að þetta eru ekki hlutir sem maður getur keypt, selt og snert. En þrátt fyrir það hef ég séð íslenskar myndir af þessum orðasamböndum. 
Til dæmis:
Hún tók *gleði sína* á ný.
*Minn tími* mun koma.
*Mín *var ánægjan.
Ég hef aldrei séð orðasambandið 'þökk mín' á íslensku. Hefur nokkur ykkar séð þetta orðasamband notað? Ef svo er, gætir þú skrifað dæmi um notkun þess hér? Takk!


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Silver_Biscuit said:


> Ég held bara *mamma*, *pabbi*, *móðir*, *faðir*, *sonur*, *dóttir*,* bróðir*, *systir*, *frænka*, *frænda*, *afi*, *amma*, *kona *og *maður*.



Ég held að það sé rétt að segja 'maður*inn* minn' og 'kona*n* mín'. En ég veit ekki hvort maður á að segja 'eiginmaður*inn* minn / eiginkona*n* mín' eða 'eiginmaður minn / eiginkona mín'.


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham said:


> Kennari er kannski ekki vinur manns en samt held ég að hann gæti verið það. Ég held að maður gæti sagt til dæmis, 'hann er bæði kennarinn minn og faðir'.


 
En það gerir hvorki til né frá hvort kennari sé vinur manns. _Orðið_ þýðir samt ekki vinur, og þetta er málfræðilegt mál. Þess vegna maður ætti að segja kennarinn minn, hvort sem kennarinn er pabbi manns eða ekki. Bókin mín segir:


> Note that when a noun is followed by a possessive pronoun it must have the definite article:
> *hesturinn minn*
> *bókin þín*
> *verkstæðið mitt*​There are, however, two important exceptions to this rule:
> 1. Personal names and nouns which exclusively indicate a family or friendly relation.
> *Ásta mín* ----------* vinkonur þínar --------- *but-------- *maðurinn minn*
> *Pabbi minn* -------* foreldrar þínir ---------------------barnið þitt*​2. Nouns indicating abstractions that cannot be 'owned' as such (in verbal phrases used in combination with *hafa* rather than *eiga*):
> *Þú hefur ákveðna skoðun *----------------------* Þetta er skoðun þín*
> *Ég hef margar góðar hugmyndir* --------------* Þetta eru hugmyndir mínar*​


Svo það var rétt hjá þér - orðið 'kona' er notað _með greini_. Sömuleiðis 'kennari'.


----------



## butra

Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham said:


> Ég hef aldrei séð orðasambandið 'þökk mín' á íslensku. Hefur nokkur ykkar séð þetta orðasamband notað? Ef svo er, gætir þú skrifað dæmi um notkun þess hér? Takk!


 
Þetta er bein tilvitnun og stafsetningin ekki að öllu leyti í samræmi við íslenskt nútímamál: 

Fyrir þetta alt tjái ég nú Sænsku akademíunni þökk mína og virðíngu.

Þetta er formlegt og hátíðlegt mál og fleirtölumyndin mun algengari:

Því beinast þakkir mínar fyrst og fremst til skáldanna, ...


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

butra said:


> Þetta er bein tilvitnun og stafsetningin ekki að öllu leiti í samræmi við íslenskt nútímamál:
> 
> Fyrir þetta alt tjái ég nú Sænsku akademíunni þökk mína og virðíngu.
> 
> Þetta er formlegt og hátíðlegt mál og fleirtölumyndin mun algengari:
> 
> Því beinast þakkir mínar fyrst og fremst til skáldanna, ...


 
Er þetta Halldór Laxness? Ég elska bækurnar hans svo mikið, þótt ég veit að íslenskan hans er ekki alltaf nákvæmlega hefðbundin.


----------



## butra

Silver_Biscuit said:


> Er þetta Halldór Laxness?



Já þetta er úr ræðu sem Halldór Laxness hélt þegar hann tók á móti Bókmenntaverðlaunum Nóbels árið 1955.

Ath.: Alltaf viðtengingarháttur á eftir samtengingunum (viðurkenningartengingunum): þó að, þótt, enda þótt, jafnvel þótt, þrátt fyrir það að.

þótt ég veit  →     þótt ég viti


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

butra said:


> Ath.: Alltaf viðtengingarháttur á eftir samtengingunum (viðurkenningartengingunum): þó að, þótt, enda þótt, jafnvel þótt, þrátt fyrir það að.
> 
> þótt ég veit  → þótt ég viti


 
Ah, takk. Viðtengingarhátturinn er mjög erfitt fyrir mig. Við höfum hann ekki á ensku (jæja, ekki á sama hátt).


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

butra: Þakka þér kærlega fyrir dæmi þitt um notkun 'þökk mín'/'þakkir mínar'. Þetta var mjög fræðandi!
Silver_Biscuit:
Það er rétt hjá þér að orðið 'kennari' táknar ekki vináttu en þrátt fyrir það finnst mér skrítið að maður skuli segja 'kennarinn minn' af því að að mínu mati táknar ákveðni greinirinn í þessum orðasamböndum eigu og þar sem ég held að maður geti ekki 'átt' kennara finnst mér notkun ákveðna greinisins frekar torskilið í þessu tilfelli. Á ensku er hægt að segja 'He has a good teacher teaching him Icelandic'. Hvernig segði maður þetta á íslensku? Væri hægt að nota sagnirnar 'að eiga', 'að hafa' og 'að vera með' í þessari setningu eða væri eingöngu hægt að nota önnur orð til að ná fram sömu merkingunni? Til dæmis, 'Íslenskukennarinn hans er góður' eða 'Kennarinn sem kennir honum íslensku er góður'. Væri hægt að segja 'Hann hefur/á/er með góðan kennara sem kennir honum íslensku'? Samkvæmt textanum sem þú birtir er ákveðna greininum oftast sleppt þegar maður notar sögnina 'að hafa' til að tákna einhvers konar eigu sem er ekki beinlínis raunveruleg fyrst það sem er 'átt' er ekki áþrefanlegur hlutur og þess vegna er sögnin 'að hafa' notuð. En í þessu tilfelli sýnist mér ansi skrýtið að segja 'ég á kennara' en kannski sýnist mér það af því að ég er ekki nógu reyndur í íslensku. Þakka þér fyrir að hjálpa mér svona mikið með öllum þessum athugasemdum þínum!


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Ert þú ekki bara að rugla sjálfan sig? Ég held ekki að málið sé svo margbrotið. Kennari er áþreifanlegur og ekki orð sem lýsir vináttu eða skyldleika. Þess vegna maður ætti ekki að segja kennari minn heldur kennarinn minn. Ekki flækja það meðan við erum bara að læra. 

E.S. Ég myndi segja 'Hann er með góðan kennara sem kennir honum íslensku'. En það er bara ágiskun.


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Ég er ekki sammála þér í þessu tilviki, Silver Biscuit. Ég held að þetta málfræðiatriði sé mjög flókið. Með því að fylgjast grannt með notkun ákveðna greinisins í þessum orðasamböndum kemst maður að því að notkun hans er svínslega margslungin. Ég held að þetta mál snúist ekki aðeins um notkun greinisins heldur líka um notkun eignarsagnanna þriggja og notkun lýsingarorða. Eins og þú kannski veist, er veika mynd lýsingarorða oftast notuð í töluðu máli til að greina ákveðin nafnorð frá óákveðnum nafnorðum. Til dæmis, 'Græn*i* jakki*nn* minn er stærri en blá*i *jakki*nn* minn'. En þó að nafnorðið sé ákveðið getur lýsingarorðið sem fylgir því líka verið sterkt. Til dæmis, '*björt *sól*in* skín á *grænt *gras*ið*'. Þetta finnst mér ofsalega erfitt. Sérstaklega í orðasamböndum sem geta verið afar ruglingsleg eins og 'í dagleg*u*líf*i* mínu'. Samkvæmt kennslubók sem ég hef lesið eru lýsingarorð veik ef þau flygja nafnorði sem eignarfornafni er bætt við. Til dæmis, 'í nýj*u *bók*inni* minni eru margar fallegar myndir'. Oftast er nafnorðið ákveðið í slíkum orðasamböndum, sbr. það sem við erum búin að ræða. En að sjálfsögðu eru margar undantekningar, eins og 'bróðir minn', 'líf mitt', 'tími minn' o.s.f. Á lýsingarorð að vera veik eða sterk þegar þau fylgja þessum óákveðnu orðum? Til dæmis, hver þessara orðasambanda er rétt: 'í nýju lífi mínu', 'í nýja lífi mínu', 'í nýju lífinu mínu' eða 'í nýja lífinu mínu'? Eða eru öll þessi orðasambönd röng?


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Well, I really think this is wandering somewhat off topic, but OK. I’m going to write in English for reasons of speed, ease and elegance because this is quite a long post. Yes, I am familiar with the general rules concerning weak and strong adjectives. I would be very careful if I were you about using strong adjectives with definite nouns. Yes, it is done, but this really _is_ a very complicated matter. It has been touched upon in a previous thread, in which butra explained that the difference between ‘Hvíti snjórinn er fallegur’ and ‘Hvítur snjórinn er fallegur’ is the same as the difference between ‘The white snow is beautiful’ and ‘The snow is beautiful (when it is white)’. This suggests to me that using the strong form of the adjective with a definite noun has the effect of disconnecting the two, so that they are no longer a single entity. Perhaps it always introduces a conditional; I know hardly anything about this and I think it is very advanced Icelandic grammar. I'm personally not too worried about it at this stage of my own learning, because I think you can easily express yourself without this particular feature. I'm also pretty sure that 9.9 times out of 10 you want to follow the general rule.
-
I do not in any way agree that this matter is inextricable from the matter of whether one ought to say *kennari minn *or *kennarinn minn*. The original issue was whether/when ‘possessed’ nouns should have the definite article, and this is a fairly simple one. The default answer is yes, the noun should have the definite article. The two exceptions to this rule are a) if the noun exclusively describes a family/friendly relationship and b) (which I had completely forgotten before this thread made me rethink the matter) if the noun describes an abstract concept which cannot be owned. I think Daisy Neijmann, whom I quoted, explained this very well. Evidently a teacher is not synonymous with a friend, nor is it an intangible or abstract concept, so it must follow the default. Pollodia’s caveat that abstract nouns could take the definite article in less formal Icelandic further clarified the matter. Of course there are bound to be exceptions to any rule, but the general idea is relatively straightforward.
-
The answer to the second part of your post is likewise not as complicated as you're making out, or so it seems to me. Whether an adjective is weak or not (disregarding for a moment the matter discussed in the first paragraph, even though I suspect that it can be explained in terms of 'definiteness') simply depends upon whether the noun is definite. If your book taught you to look only for the definite _article_ when choosing between weak and strong, then it was misleading. Nouns can be definite without having the definite article. Although the noun phrase *bróðir minn* includes no definite article, it is still a specific brother that is being referred to (namely _my_ brother), so if you were to introduce an adjective (e.g. góði bróðir minn) it would have to be weak. The same goes for all your other examples. Consider the phrase *þessi grái köttur* – although the word is not *kötturinn* it is nevertheless definite - a specific cat (_this_ cat). Other word forms can make the definite article redundant, such as signifiers and _in some cases_ (i.e. the exceptions noted in the second paragraph) possessive pronouns. The only difference between Icelandic and English here is that in English possessive pronouns _always_ make the definite article redundant – you wouldn’t say ‘*the my* cat eats fish’, whilst you _would_ say ‘köttur*inn minn* borðar fiska’.
-
The correct phrase is therefore ‘í nýja lífi mínu’, or more informally, ‘í nýja lífinu mínu'. Life, as has been established in this thread, is an abstract noun which does not take a definite article when followed by a possessive pronoun (or at least not in formal Icelandic). However, the very act of possession means it is still a specific life, still a definite noun though it lacks the article. Therefore, it takes a weak adjective. The other two sentences look like bad Icelandic to me. Of course, I am happy to be put right on this matter by a native speaker if I’ve got the whole thing confused.


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

P.S. Just thought of something to add - there is another situation in which nouns followed by the possessive pronoun_ don't_ take the definite article: When the noun has already been made definite by a signifier, e.g. *þessi hestur minn*,* þessi bók mín*, *þetta barn mitt*. I assume this sort of usage would translate as 'this horse/book/child of mine'.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Silver_Biscuit said:


> P.S. Just thought of something to add - there is another situation in which nouns followed by the possessive pronoun_ don't_ take the definite article: When the noun has already been made definite by a signifier, e.g. *þessi hestur minn*,* þessi bók mín*, *þetta barn mitt*. I assume this sort of usage would translate as 'this horse/book/child of mine'.


 
I see you've edited your post, a few hours ago in work I saw the other attempt and I wanted to add "this horse of mine", but I see you've already done it !


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Alxmrphi said:


> I see you've edited your post, a few hours ago in work I saw the other attempt and I wanted to add "this horse of mine", but I see you've already done it !


 
Yeah, realised what I'd originally put was almost certainly wrong. Oh well, I think I got away with it


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Hello, Silver Biscuit!
I think I might be complicating things too much and you might be simplifying them! The usage of the definite article in these phrases of possession is awkward because of the definiteness. The strong and weak adjectives, as you know, do not follow a simplistic rule of being weak when the noun they qualify is definite and strong when it isn't. I think weak adjectives are used specifically when the adjective is used to differentiate one noun from another. When the adjective is use for poetic reasons or to describe something that is generally assumed to have no comparison the strong form is used even if the noun is definite. That's why you say "í daglegu lífi mínu" and not 'í daglega lífi mínu'. I have Neijmann's textbook too and she also uses this exact phrase in her book. But I have also seen examples of the weak inflection used in this phrase. Your sentences ‘Hvítur snjórinn er fallegur’ and 'Hvíti snjórinn er fallegur' are not too complicated because snow is such a common and easily described object. The first sentence would be 'The white snow is beautiful' and the second 'The white snow (i.e. not the snow of a different color) is beautiful.' However, when the word 'sun' is used the adjective is almost always strong because we only have one sun. If one were to say 'Bjarta sólin skín á þökin' it would give the impression that there were two suns, i.e. 'the bright sun (i.e., not the dark one)'. I think this rule can be applied to the word 'líf' as well. Since each person only has one life the adjective should be strong, as it is in the phrase 'í daglegu lífi mínu'. But this rule seems to be broken often by native speakers so it poses a great problem for learners. Could an Icelander please explain the phrases 'í nýju lífi mínu', 'í nýja lífi mínu', 'í nýju lífinu mínu' and 'í nýja lífinu mínu'? I also think that 'nýja' sounds more natural but how can it be right if 'daglegu' is correct in 'í daglegu lífi mínu'? If 'nýja' is correct than this goes to show that rule is very complex because of its ambiguity.


----------

